
Numerical Linear Algebra for Programmers (CPU, GPU) Clojure Book Release 0.3.0 - dragandj
https://aiprobook.com/numerical-linear-algebra-for-programmers?release=0.3.0&src=hn
======
dragandj
Uses free open source libraries:

[https://github.com/uncomplicate/neanderthal](https://github.com/uncomplicate/neanderthal)

